# Cube Agree c:62 hybrid



## TyrannosaurusTreks (16 Dec 2018)

Hi all, has anyone got one of these bikes.


----------



## Ananda (17 Dec 2018)

Very nice bike...I wonder with it having the fazua motor, how easy it is to unlock (for riding on private land of course).


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (17 Dec 2018)

Ananda said:


> Very nice bike...I wonder with it having the fazua motor, how easy it is to unlock (for riding on private land of course).


With it unlocked the 250wh battery you would be lucky to get 20 miles on a charge as When I unlocked the giant I was getting around 40 miles on a 500wh 
But with the Fazua drive it doesn’t put out so much power as a mid drive


----------



## Ananda (17 Dec 2018)

Giantbadge said:


> With it unlocked the 250wh battery you would be lucky to get 20 miles on a charge as When I unlocked the giant I was getting around 40 miles on a 500wh
> But with the Fazua drive it doesn’t put out so much power as a mid drive



True........
I cannot digest very well the 25km/hr limit on something that is so much fun to ride otherwise. It is fun even in limited mode, not arguing with that, but.....you know what I mean....


----------

